# And another MOT pass



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 36th Birthday very soon & another MOT pass. What a machine 8)








German made cars were once reliable. :lol:

Hoggy.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] a fine looking elder lady.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Happy anniversary Red 8)


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats! 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Excellent 8)

How many miles since last years MOT ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Excellent 8)
> 
> How many miles since last years MOT ?


Hi Mark, 2730 ?? just may be one 0 too many. :lol: 
Who says low mileage cars deteriorate, only those with high milers.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes, another year & another successful MOT. [smiley=dude.gif] 
37 years old in a months time..What a machine. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to see her in all her glory.








Hoggy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Love xr3

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

[smiley=dude.gif] Well done again.


----------

